# 6 MT gear position sensor - neutral safety switch?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, there is a neutral safety switch installed on the clutch pedal. It needs to have the clutch depressed to start the car. Not sure how it's wired, though.


----------



## m8st2ng (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah I seen that one, but I thought there might be one that tells the ecu exactly what gear it was in.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The car definitely knows when it's in 6th gear. It doesn't light up the shift light when it's in 6th.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

^^Might be calculated instead of a sensor, or maybe it is a sensor, i'm not sure.


----------

